# BSOD every couple of days and no minidumps get created



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi,

So I am getting BSOD every couple of days and it's driving me crazy since I'm using my computer for Data Analysis and I have to run code through the night sometimes for days and then it just crashes and sets my work back.

Anyway so the error I would get was unexpected_store_exception so I googled around and followed all the troubleshooting advice and managed to "solve" it however now it's giving me a BSOD every third day or so with the error system_service_exception

I have no idea what to do to solve this, please can somebody help? I've checked my memory and my drive and all the tests say its fine. I've updated all my drivers, uninstalled anti-virus and disabled fast boot. I'm literally at an end here guys.

Here's some more info that might be of help:

(From WMI recoveros)

AutoReboot=FALSE
Caption=
DebugFilePath=%SystemRoot%\Minidump
DebugInfoType=3
Description=
ExpandedDebugFilePath=C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
ExpandedMiniDumpDirectory=C:\Windows\Minidump
KernelDumpOnly=FALSE
MiniDumpDirectory=C:\Windows\Minidump
Name=Microsoft Windows 10 Home|C:\WINDOWS|\Device\Harddisk1\Partition6
OverwriteExistingDebugFile=TRUE
SendAdminAlert=FALSE
SettingID=
WriteDebugInfo=TRUE
WriteToSystemLog=TRUE




AllocatedBaseSize=3072
Caption=C:\pagefile.sys
CurrentUsage=0
Description=C:\pagefile.sys
InstallDate=20180711101552.342534+120
Name=C:\pagefile.sys
PeakUsage=0
Status=
TempPageFile=FALSE


I also ran the SysNativeBSODapp and am attaching the zip to this post in hopes it will help the debugging process. I did notice this exception in the AppDump txt file:

Office Subscription licensing exception: Error Code: 0x803D0010; CorrelationId: {53B6BF99-0E23-40D2-807B-33E62369B8D0}

Could this be the cause of my system_service_exception? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Troubleshooting this is a little difficult for me, as of course, you will be ware, many parts of the logs are in Swedish

2. There is one aspect that I see
Malwarebytes is installed - is this the premium paid for version providing active protection OR the free version - in other words the scan on demand only, with no real time protection.

3. Re the Office problem
type or copy and paste this into an admin cmd prompt

cscript ospp.vbs /dstatus

if any information is displayed that appears relevant post cmd prompt response please
right click top bar click edit - select all
right click top bar
click edit - copy
and paste to reply

4. Go windows
Mini dumps
or wherever your dump is - eg
memory dmp

open the folder right click the latest dump
hold on send to - compressed file on desktop
attach to reply please

5. You mention


> uninstalled anti-virus


so referring back to my point 2
List please all AVs that are installed - ( know windows defender is as it is part of 10)
AND that were installed that you have uninstalled.


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Yeah, I'm sorry about it being in Swedish..If there's anyway I can make it into English let me know and I'll do that.

2. It's Malwarebytes premium i.e. with real time protection.

3. When I run cscript ospp.vbs /dstatus nothing shows up I get a "Indatafel" I guess "Indataerror" in English, telling me that the script file was not able to be located.

4. Here's the big problem, my BSOD are not producing any minidumps, which is making troubleshooting this a pain. When I get the BSOD the progress for the dump file gets stuck on 0% and it just stays at that without changing until I just have to manually reboot my computer.

3. The only anti-virus that is installed at the moment is Malwarebytes. I tried removing it for a while hoping it would solve my BSOD but it still happened even without MWB.

Thanks!


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm also wondering if I should update my BIOS? Although Im scared that this might mess up my computer and make everything worse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re the cmd - I may have the wrong cmd there
My apologies
Try this one please see what that results in
*cscript ospp.vbs /?
*
2. Re dumps please see where dumps are set up
go control panel system - system protection - advanced - startup and recovery -settings
and set small memory dump

https://mywindowshub.com/how-to-configure-windows-10-to-create-dump-files-on-bsod/

it should create that without a problem

3. Re the AV`s installed


> List please all AVs that are installed - ( know windows defender is as it is part of 10)
> *AND that were installed that you have uninstalled*.


4. Which edition of Office is it please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*I would not update the BIOS*, I do not think that is the problem
Re your last - this site is family friendly, please delete the **** after might
mess up would mean the same

The system does not like Python as you may have seen


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yeah I might have to try dualbooting and running all my python on Ubuntu. I need Windows though for work I am doing in SPSS. But I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. I am basically running python constantly when I'm using my computer so this could very well be causing issues. I don't know tho.

*cscript ospp.vbs /? *gives me the same error message unfortunately..

2. I changed its from C:\Windows\Minidump to %SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP
Hopefully that will produced a dump file next time I get the BSOD.

3. The only AV currently installed is Windows Defender and Malwarebytes (if that counts as an AV)

4. Office 2016 Student edition that I got from my old university.

Sorry about the profanity I made the changes to my previous post. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about the cmd - it does not work for the edition you have
I will come back to that one

Re the AV I know you said it is malwarebytes and Defender
What I am asking is - what have been installed please
by that I mean have any others been installed as often if they are simply uninstalled using - uninstall a program parts can be left which cause problems

Run please from a admin cmd prompt

*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
*
and report the result please


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

No other AV have been installed except for those.

Results:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 10.0.17134.1

Image Version: 10.0.17134.285

[==========================100.0%==========================] The restore operation completed successfully.
The operation completed successfully.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Without a dump we are very much working in the dark
When you solved the store exception crash - what did you do please = it maybe that part of that solution has now caused the system service exception

I think we will try uninstall malwarebytes please use the standard uninstall from settings and the run the malwarebytes clean

Download the latest version of MB-Clean by clicking the link above
https://downloads.malwarebytes.com/file/mb_clean

Close all open applications
Double-click and run mb-clean.exe


A prompt with an option to clean up the system will appear:
Yes - will proceed with backing up the license key (Malwarebytes 3.x only) and initiating the cleanup process

No - will exit the utility



Once the cleanup process is completed, a prompt will appear:
Yes - will proceed and post reboot you will be prompted to continue with the downloading, installation and activation of latest version of Malwarebytes 3.x

* No - will exit the utility and you will not be prompted (post reboot) to download, reinstall and re-activate* (*not recommended*)
* We recommend rebooting immediately*. Additionally, stopping at this step is not recommended and will most likely not resolve your issue(s).




Upon reboot, a prompt will appear:
Yes - will download, install and activate the latest version of Malwarebytes 3.x

* No - will exit the utility and the cleanup process is complete*

Selecting of course the highlighted options, as at this time the object is to uninstall it and see if it solves the problem

THEN check that Defender is up to date and turned on
See if you still get crashes please

I know you have said


> The only anti-virus that is installed at the moment is Malwarebytes. I tried removing it for a while hoping it would solve my BSOD but it still happened even without MWB.


but occasionally the incomplete uninstall - NOT using the malwarebytes clean can cause problems


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you for your response! I will do these steps the ones you bolded right?

I realize that we are kind of in the dark in this, and I'm sorry for that. Hopefully the next time I get the BSOD it will write and dump file since I noticed that where the dump file was to be saved was set to: %SystemRoot%\Minidump and not %SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP so I made this change and hopefully that will resolve it.

I'll get right at it when I get home from work and keep you posted, thanks again!

Edit: I need to think about what exactly I did to resolve the first error. I updated a bunch of drivers ran chkdsk etc. basically everything that they recommend you to do on microsofts page to "solve" that error. And I guess something of what I did worked. I'll try to remember more specifically each step and get back to you when/if I can recall.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is your paging file on C drive
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/130536/windows-does-not-save-memory-dump-file-after-a-crash


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Edit: 

The paging file is not on the %systemroot% partition. When the STOP error occurs, the system crash dump is written out to the pagefile on the root of the %systemroot% drive.

I don't quite understand what this means. ^

I think the problem was that I had the path set to C:\%systemroot%\Minidump and not C:\%systemroot%\MEMORY.DMP


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The system root is in your case the windows
It was not that the path was set minidump
The difference between Minidump and memory dmp is the size of the dump file and the info it contains
If you set small memory dump then the folder minidump is created in windows and the dump file is recorded there









although that is on 7, to save me changing to my Windows 10 the principle is the same
I will wait to hear from you after the malwarebytes uninstall

This


> The paging file is not on the %systemroot% partition. When the STOP error occurs, the system crash dump is written out to the pagefile on the root of the %systemroot% drive.


means that the paging file, is used to write the dump and if the paging file is not on the system root of C then as the page file is not on the system root it cannot write it


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok I've uninstalled MWB now following your instructions.

Also I think I've located the paging file. Am I correct that it's under virtual memory settings? If so my C: drive is listed there but it's greyed out and next to it, it says NONE. Should I change this?

Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Also I think I've located the paging file. Am I correct that it's under virtual memory settings? If so my C: drive is listed there but it's greyed out and next to it, it says NONE. Should I change this?


I apologise for not being able to, readily read your screenshot details but the answer to the above is YES
That is why you have no dumps
No paging file to create them on C


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks! Ok now I guess I just have to wait and see? Either uninstalling MWB did the job or I'll get another BSOD but this time I'll have a dump file  Thanks again for taking the time to help me out. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not really think that malwarebytes was the cause but in the present lack of a dump to look at the stack it is worthy of a trial
Some people have reported problems with Malwarebytes on 10, as indeed they have with most third party anti virus programs

Have you remembered to update defender and check it is turned on - very important as of course if it is not you have no protection
As you said let me know please


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes, it is updated and turned on. I doubt I've solved the problem either but who know maybe that was it. At least now next time it happens I'll have some more info. And if it's hardware related my computer still has warranty so I can get whatever replaced.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Let me know as soon as you get a dump and attach it please
I am out all day tomorrow but will be online from approx. 2100 UK time which is now 2200


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Will do! It's usually every couple of days I get the BSOD but I'll let you know as soon as it happens again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How is it going - any crashes


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Nope not yet. I am cautiously optimistic  I'll give it another couple of days before marking it as solved. The crashes have been quite unpredictable in the past but it's looking good.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers will wait to hear from you


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ok it happened again but this time I got a new error: Critical_Process_Died and no mini-dump was produced. I made some changes in my paging file so hopefully next time I'll get a minidump but it really should've produced one this time so I don't know why it didn't. I'm so distraught at this point and have no idea why this keeps happening.

And it was weird cause this time it took a while for the BSOD to appear but my computer started to act kinda wierd almost as if someone was clicking things with my mouse before I got the BSOD. I didn't lose control of my mouse or anything but it just was weird. I checked Windows Defender and it's up to date and no threats have been found...

However, I have noticed what might trigger this BSOD. It always happens when I have a lot of browser tabs open at the same time. I have a bad habit of having very many tabs open at the same time. Also I've noticed that Spyder has been running everytime it has happened. I don't know, I'm going to try to use pycharm and have fewer tabs open but I feel like at this point I'm just guessing.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Disable the following options if you are using CCleaner or other similar cleaning tools
• Memory Dumps
• Windows Log Files
• Windows Error Reporting

Follow the steps below to run Driver Verifier.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...erifier-bsod-related-windows-10-81-8-7-vista/

After your computer crashes:
Download the Sysnative BSOD Dump + System File Collection App to save to Desktop
https://www.sysnative.com/blogs/download/sysnativebsodcollectionapp-exe

Run the app by Double-click on the downloaded EXE file
This will create the following on your Desktop - SysnativeFileCollectionApp folder + SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip.
The app averages ~3 minutes to run on most systems and as long as 10-15 minutes on others.
Windows Explorer should open and highlight the zipped folder
Upload the SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip to your reply.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Ok it happened again but this time I got a new error: Critical_Process_Died and *no mini-dump was produced*


I thought you set it for memory dmp



> I realize that we are kind of in the dark in this, and I'm sorry for that. Hopefully the next time I get the BSOD it will write and dump file since I noticed that where the dump file was to be saved was set to: %SystemRoot%\Minidump and not %SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP so I made this change and hopefully that will resolve it.


and established a paging file on C drive, which originally you did not have - have you checked
memory.dmp

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/130536/windows-does-not-save-memory-dump-file-after-a-crash

The above could be the reason if the crash dump is not in memory.dmp OR as my colleague suggested CCleaner and other 3rd party system maintenance tools can delete dump files when run.

I saw no evidence of CCleaner on your logs - however if you do use it I suggest you cease doing so . It is unnecessary and often inadvisable on 10

I recommend you check the memory.dmp folder and if the dump is there post it. If not is the folder there. - as per the link above.

I know very little with a capital L about Spyder - check you have the latest stable release


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

To check your Recovery and Page File settings download run the following:

WMIC - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings

This will open a new file in Notepad
Save the file and upload or copy and paste the contents to your reply.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

dmccoy
Over to you -
I will leave it with you.

TQ113 If my colleague does not solve it for you - I will come back to you
I will monitor the topic


----------



## TQ113 (Sep 22, 2018)

dmccoy said:


> To check your Recovery and Page File settings download run the following:
> 
> WMIC - "Recoveros" and Page File Settings
> 
> ...


Hi Alright! Thanks for helping out.

AutoReboot=FALSE
Caption=
DebugFilePath=%SystemRoot%\Minidump
DebugInfoType=3
Description=
ExpandedDebugFilePath=C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
ExpandedMiniDumpDirectory=C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
KernelDumpOnly=FALSE
MiniDumpDirectory=%systemroot%\Minidump
Name=Microsoft Windows 10 Home|C:\WINDOWS|\Device\Harddisk0\Partition6
OverwriteExistingDebugFile=TRUE
SendAdminAlert=FALSE
SettingID=
WriteDebugInfo=TRUE
WriteToSystemLog=TRUE

AllocatedBaseSize=3072
*Caption=C:\pagefile.sys*
CurrentUsage=0
Description=C:\pagefile.sys
InstallDate=20180924212602.300746+060
Name=C:\pagefile.sys
PeakUsage=1
Status=
TempPageFile=FALSE

Does the bolded part need to say C:\Windows\pagefile.sys ??? Is that why I'm not getting a minidump?
I don't have CC cleaner or anything like that. Also I now attaches the Sysnativefile however it's without the minidump since I still haven't been able to write one. Lastly, I'll do the driver verifier as soon as I get home from work! Thanks again!

Caption=c:\ 'pagefile.sys'
Description='pagefile.sys' @ c:\


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those settings look fine. Let me know if you get a dump file after running driver verifier. I will also go over the logs and see if they show anything.


----------

